# Just Had To Get Away



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Booked 2 site at Tall Pines in NY for Wolfie and us
Needed to get away and just relax 
Nice a quite place so far river front sites nice sitting here drinking coffee:birgits_coffee: and looking at the river
Best part everyone is still in Bed








Wolfie should be here soon
Have to see this New Roo!!!!!

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I said the same thing to my boss about a month ago -- told him i was so tired of all the phones ringing... and the lousy conjested traffic in San Antonio and the rain we were getting and these clients coming in all day and whining about this or that...and that i just needed to get away somewhere quiet

*SO THEY SENT ME TO IRAQ FOR THREE WEEKS*

Man -- i am so glad to be back -- i have never in my life missed so much hearing all the phones ringing... and the lousy conjested traffic in San Antonio and all these clients coming in all day and whining about this or that...

Even the gunshots we hear in San Antonio at night sound so much better then the ones they had in Balat Iraq...

Its all about perspective

But hey -- I got the TEXAS OUTBACKER Fall Rally to look forward to in a few weeks

Ghosty


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Booked 2 site at Tall Pines in NY for Wolfie and us
> Needed to get away and just relax
> Nice a quite place so far river front sites nice sitting here drinking coffee:birgits_coffee: and looking at the river
> Best part everyone is still in Bed
> ...


pic please!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Don








Say hello to the family, Wolfie & Kath for me. Hope you have a wonderful relaxing time!!

Iraq







Yikes Ghosty! Glad to hear you are home safe & sound. You're right it is all about perspective!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun Don







Wish I could join you but the dealer has had mine for 4 weeks waiting for a part.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That sounds WONDERFUL!!!
...camping in New York!

Although I have lived in Michigan
most of my life...Our family's roots
are from New York!

MaeJae


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Don did any of last nights thunder storms find you. Please let us know how you like tall pines as we are looking for good CG close to home. James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

I know what you mean; I am looking forward to getting away in a couple of weeks myself. Fredericksburg, Texas rally.

Enjoy the weekend.

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tell Wolfie I'll see them in 2 weeks in Vermont. And I'll show her how to stuff that Miata into the roo









Have fun

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

How can you just sit there and look at the river Don? Get up and fish.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You all have a great time








Tell Wolfie we said hello! I still can't believe she's driving that far for a weekend trip







Definitely hard core!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Don,

Say hello to all and have a great weekend.

Our season is over, the trailer is being emptied and I'll winterize it soon. Too much going on to do anymore camping this year.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all! We had a wonderful time with Hootbob & family!!!!! First camping since May (in THIS country, anyway







)

Kath & I left at 2AM Sat. morning (after getting about 1.5 hrs sleep







), drove the 7 hrs out and arrived at about 9:30AM. Pulled into the CG, looked up & Don's oldest daughter was flying down the hill to meet us (in fact, almost knocked us over! - what a wonderful greeting!!!). Got settled in (backing that 30' beast was a piece of cake!!), sat & talked for a few hrs when we simply hit a wall and had to get some sleep! The truth is - we both would have fallen asleep right there at the table in Clan Hancock's screen room but - hey! we had a new TT to take our first afternoon nap in!







) Had it not been for an alarm clock - we might not have seen much of that campgroung but Kathy had the foresight to set it - so we were up & out about 3 hrs later. Don cooked a wonderful dinner for us all, followed by a wonderful, quiet evening with friends! I think we all needed to decompress a bit and what a wonderful way to do it! Eay, quiet morning and the HootBob's pulled out about noon (I think>>>?) with us taking our time and pulling out at about 2:30. Made it home in 6 hrs .....PIECE OF CAKE!!!

Great weekend with wonderful friends in a nice CG!

btw, the maiden voyage was a smashing success! Puff II did everything right and the TT/TV combo is perfect. (and for those who care....per lie-o-meter AND hand calculations....8mpg avg with mid-grade gas on the way out / 10mpg avg with regular grade on the way home!!!)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Is this what they call a Attitude adjustment? Glad to have you back safe and sound!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

pictures Judy and Hootbob! pictures!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> pictures Judy and Hootbob! pictures!


Here are a few pics

Capming in TAll Pines NY

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> pictures Judy and Hootbob! pictures!


As I said - I needed to decompress.....my camera didn't even go with us. On the other hand, everytime I looked up, Peggy or Don were snapping away....sure hope they have a good Red Eye Removal tool!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> pictures Judy and Hootbob! pictures!


As I said - I needed to decompress.....my camera didn't even go with us. On the other hand, everytime I looked up, Peggy or Don were snapping away....sure hope they have a good Red Eye Removal tool!!!

[/quote]

nics pictures! the septors meeting is cute! the bridge pic is neat!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Pics







Looks like everyone had a good time. Thanks for sharing. Otis & Boone would love that river.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don & Wolfie

Have a blast - hoist a drink by the fire for all of us. Enjoy, relax and have fun.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are some more pics





































Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very pretty area! thanks for the pics!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Where are the fish pics?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great pics! Love the backing in sequence with wolfie and the roo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Great pics! Love the backing in sequence with wolfie and the roo


I had no idea the DonSkunk was taking pictures of that....let alone had plans to post them for the world !!! (OK - so, I had no idea he was even back there....all I saw was a grill, a picnic table, a BIG tree in front...and Kathy - flagwoman extra-ordinaire !)

Sure glad I'd had some practice!


----------

